# Remote Chute Deflector Upgrade



## SimplicityAlan (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone taken parts from a newer machine and retrofitted an older machine with a dash controlled deflector? I have a vintage Simplicity Snowbuster that seems to be bullet proof. Throws everything. I’m jealous of my fellow forum members and their new machines. Tired of stopping to keep my snow from going where I don’t want it. I want to join the world of remote control


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

.... I'm sure you could do a retro with a little thought.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

there are vids on guys usung car electric window motors and wiper blade motors. 
there also mechanically made ones that turn the chute quicker than motorized ones.
one of these ideas is going to be my summer project.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have thought about using a medium sized motor and some threaded rod. the only thing that got me thinking to upgrade to electric is that the chute deflector cable on my 1 machine is $70 to replace if it fails and it sticks until the engine has been running for a few. i am pretty sure i could build something for under $70.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I love that joystick control, I forget who makes it. Outside of electric controls that is the coolest way to go, should be able to retrofit one of those.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it's a manual joystick, I believe Toro makes one like that. 

And I just saw a Honda with electric chute controls for left/right, and up/down, using a little joystick. That sounds really cool, as long as nothing with the system fails.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

Just remember with electric controls come problems associated with them , I currently have a spare switch and electric motor for my Simplicity as i am sure they will die in the middle of a storm. 2 expensive spare parts never needed for my old Toro.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

toms said:


> Just remember with electric controls come problems associated with them , I currently have a spare switch and electric motor for my Simplicity as i am sure they will die in the middle of a storm. 2 expensive spare parts never needed for my old Toro.


but cable run controls are really no better for reliability. i figure a switch and electric motor are about just as reliable as cables. the only thing that is super reliable is all manual chute controls where you move it with your hand but really not that convenient.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

A coworker has a Simplicity with electric chute rotation. If memory serves, he had a motor fail already, but I think he said you can use less-expensive motors (maybe car window motors?) as replacements. Any system can have a failure (a slick manual joystick can have a component break). But yeah, the more complicated it gets, the more likely a failure becomes, and the tougher it may be to temporarily work around the failure.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> If it's a manual joystick, I believe Toro makes one like that.
> 
> And I just saw a Honda with electric chute controls for left/right, and up/down, using a little joystick. That sounds really cool, as long as nothing with the system fails.


I just got a machine, Simplicity, with electric chute controls. COOLEST THING EVER! I think they're great. With a 3 year warrantee, if they last 3 years, they'll last forever.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> A coworker has a Simplicity with electric chute rotation. If memory serves, he had a motor fail already, but I think he said you can use less-expensive motors (maybe car window motors?) as replacements. Any system can have a failure (a slick manual joystick can have a component break). But yeah, the more complicated it gets, the more likely a failure becomes,* and the tougher it may be to temporarily work around the failure.*


but what is really the worst that would happen if the motor fails on a old machine that you have upgraded? tighten the nuts an go back to the way things use to be before the upgrade. i really don't see the down side of trying to upgrade an old machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You guys got me thinking, hmmmm... I think this summer I am going to use my battery drill and maybe rig a mount/holster for it to control the chute,... just plug it back in the recharge when done .......


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, it was kind of an incomplete thought. I was thinking more in terms of machines that already come with electric controls, as an example, where you don't as easily have something else to fall back on. 

Yeah, if you upgraded a machine to electric controls, and were able to leave some manual capability, that would seem really nice. Heck, even if it was just something where you could manually aim the chute as-needed, then lock it down with some Vise Grips or something. Just a way to aim it somewhere so you can continue clearing.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys, I use these throttle cables all the time. Short money for what it does, twist to unlock... adjust to desired angle... twist to lock. Never had any issues, easy to install. Just cut to length for your application. Make necessary mounting brackets to fit your setup. Don't always need to weld brackets, you can use angle iron and bolts to attach to your machine. 

https://www.awdirect.com/in-cab-throttle-cable-ro9d35x10/throttle-cables/?hcs=AI10


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i have my kids old mountain bikes collecting dust. im going to see if i can mod up the brake/shift cables


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> i have my kids old mountain bikes collecting dust. im going to see if i can mod up the brake/shift cables


you can try it but i don't see it working out very well. it is very common for bike cables to freeze up with very little moisture especially if stored outside. i know i use to bike in the winter all the time when i was younger and keeping cables unfrozen was hard. heck even the deflector control cable on my 1 snowblower freezes up until it warms up and i have tried everything i can think of to keep it from freezing. a cable like a what is used on the park brake system on older vehicles with drum brakes would probably work pretty good but the casing might be a bit too stiff. this is kind of what make actuators nice even tho they are expensive.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Shaw351 said:


> Hey guys, I use these throttle cables all the time. Short money for what it does, twist to unlock... adjust to desired angle... twist to lock. Never had any issues, easy to install. Just cut to length for your application. Make necessary mounting brackets to fit your setup. Don't always need to weld brackets, you can use angle iron and bolts to attach to your machine.
> 
> https://www.awdirect.com/in-cab-throttle-cable-ro9d35x10/throttle-cables/?hcs=AI10


Cool idea, thanks! Do you have any pictures of these on your machines? It's an appealing thought, to maybe be able to do it without needing to make a lever that can lock into different positions, for multiple angles. Maybe just a spring to push the chute up, and this cable to pull it down, as well as set the angle.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cool idea, thanks! Do you have any pictures of these on your machines? It's an appealing thought, to maybe be able to do it without needing to make a lever that can lock into different positions, for multiple angles. Maybe just a spring to push the chute up, and this cable to pull it down, as well as set the angle.


Prior to the dash mounted deflector Simplicity had a T handle pull and twist to lock cable on right side handlebars which was pricey at around $100. Those machines are all gone now from my purview but always replaced a broken cable with the twist to lock throttle cable from NAPA for about $15 which was trimmed to fit. An antenna L bracket on handlebars will work good for a retrofit.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cool idea, thanks! Do you have any pictures of these on your machines? It's an appealing thought, to maybe be able to do it without needing to make a lever that can lock into different positions, for multiple angles. Maybe just a spring to push the chute up, and this cable to pull it down, as well as set the angle.


Do not have any machines at the moment with these Chute set up. Have a friend with a machine I built, but he is gone away for the weekend. As soon as I get pictures from him I will post them up for you to see what I did.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I added electric window motor to my old 78/79 Ariens. incased from weather, ect. After the cool factor.. I'm considering going to manual control only fast turning ratio of some sort. I'm sure factory electric set-ups are less troublesome as home made ones but I seem to always have issues in one way or another. Keeping battery charged to loose wiring,ect. If you think about it really not a big issue to manually turn for the few times used in winter.. but usage and location obviously would be a factor. For me not. You also have to be sure your engine on older machine has the lighting/amp coil on it. I'm not a wiz on electrical so maybe someone else would have it less troublesome- For me I'm going to give up on the electric chute and play with faster ratio turning of chute - nothing until summer though.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Finally got pixx from my buddy, here they are for the above mentioned throttle cable setup.
I used the factory ariens handle bar mount bracket for the handle end, and custom built the chute end bracket. 
I cut an angle iron down and rounded the edges for the chute bracket, then bolted an electrical grounding lug to secure the cable to the chute.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for showing the details!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Not your brand, but I did it using parts from a newer model purchased from a boneyard. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/77474-mtd-w-single-lever-deflector-control.html


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Not your brand, but I did it using parts from a newer model purchased from a boneyard.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/77474-mtd-w-single-lever-deflector-control.html


i got a setup like that on my 1 machine. i like the fact it is dual cables but i hate how the cables seem a bit loose a and sloppy. i am seriously thinking about getting an actuator or something but might end up building a new chute and deflector first. i really not a big fan of how short the chute/deflector is on it.


----------

